# Hunting > The Magazine >  I got a 16 inch tahr today.

## hamstring

well, shes about 16 inches at the shoulder anyway.
anyone raised one before?
any pitfalls?

----------


## Toby

You had me fooled. Do they still drink milk at that age?

----------


## WhistlingWings

I think James Scott used to have one, would jump on the bonnet of his car. 
Pay to keep the garage shut  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

What a fantastic nuggety little animal, a great wee friend for life.

Send Ken Tustin an email, he will know what to feed it, and how to keep it off your roof !

----------


## Tahr

Don't know anything about raising them, but I just wanted to join in with one that we found. He was nicely tucked up in a tussock when we found him. Took his pic and left him to it. Cute little guy.

We struck his Mum around the corner, and she trotted off back to him, whistling at us as she went. 

I understand that one of the pitfalls of having one as a pet is that they run up and down the mantle piece (if you have one) knocking the china all over the place.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Look at its grippy feet !

They would be neat as a pet

----------


## Tahr

Sorry, don't want to hi jack your thread hamstring, but here's where we found our little chap.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I'd smash the china myself if it meant i could have a pet like that !

----------


## Spanners

Not trying to piss on your parade as I'd love one myself, but I think there are legalities to taking one outside of the zone?

----------


## Wirehunt

Just remember to look after your goat.  And make sure the kids know it's a goat, wouldn't want to be carting a tahr around, but goats are everywhere so you should be right.

----------


## Rushy

It still looks really young hamstring so could probably benefit from some Anlamb for a while yet.

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeap still very young, feed them like a lamb and they should be right......

----------


## hamstring

yep got him on the coouplands equivalent of anlamb.
Wee buggers doing good.
escape artist though, might need to deer fence a paddock for her

----------


## nzhairy

Would make a beautiful roast Hamstring....

----------


## Dougie

IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!!

----------


## Dundee

Cute little bugger.

----------


## Summit

I love it how as hunters we can head out into the country in search of something to kill and eat but the tough hunters start swooning as soon as someone puts up a pic of a 'cute wee' baby animal   :Psmiley:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Brutes with a soft side.  Don't tell anyone.

----------


## gadgetman

> IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!!



 This is gadgets eldest daughter, it's soo adorable, I wish I could have it as a pet  :Sad: 
 IT'S SOOO CUTE!!!

----------


## Rushy

> IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!!


If I end up with an orphaned fawn this year Dougie, I will send it down so you can fuss and spoil it to death.

----------


## Dougie

> This is gadgets eldest daughter, it's soo adorable, I wish I could have it as a pet 
>  IT'S SOOO CUTE!!!








> Unicorns, I love them. Unicorns, I love them. Uni uni unicorns, I love them. Uni unicorns, I could pet one if they were really real. And they are! So I bought one so I could pet it. Now it loves me, now I love it. La lala la la...


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> This is gadgets eldest daughter, it's soo adorable, I wish I could have it as a pet 
> IT'S SOOO CUTE!!!


Oi you! I said you could write something but no bad language! Months worth of dishes duty for you young lady.

Sorry about that folks.

----------


## gadgetman

> Originally Posted by Agnes
> Unicorns, I love them. Unicorns, I love them. Uni uni unicorns, I love them. Uni unicorns, I could pet one if they were really real. And they are! So I bought one so I could pet it. Now it loves me, now I love it. La lala la la...





> 


I like unicorns too. They come with their own handle for turning on a spit roast. :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

I once worked on a miniature horse farm when I was a kid. Stroppy little shits. The best thing about that job was the mini goats that shared the back paddocks  :Have A Nice Day:  they were cute! And smart! Cool little guys. My favorite was _Casper_ (the friendly goat)

----------


## mrs dundee

thats soooooo cute.

----------


## JoshC

Wait till it starts bouncing on your cars (and visitors), standing on fenceposts and wrecking fences, wrecking guttering, pretty much wrecking everything it can stand on, killing any pet sheep or goats, then you won't think its so cute...

----------


## Toby

> Would make a beautiful roast Hamstring....


fit in the oven whole  :Grin:

----------


## cambo

> Just remember to look after your goat.  And make sure the kids know it's a goat, wouldn't want to be carting a tahr around, but goats are everywhere so you should be right.


The same goes for those large bunnies with real long tail eh.... :Wink:

----------


## cambo

Mrs has seen that photo and wants me to find her a pet "goat" now as well.   :XD:

----------


## Brian

That one Thar's holding was a bull.We talked about bringing it home and feeding it up till it was a trophy but decided it would be cheating

----------


## leathel

> That one Thar's holding was a bull.We talked about bringing it home and feeding it up till it was a trophy but decided it would be cheating


Easy to carry out that size......  :Grin: 

Smuggle a Nannie up as well and get them breading.... a few spots up here may almost suit them  :Psmiley:

----------


## Brian

I read somewhere that they were originally released near Rotorua as well as Mt Cook

----------


## 7mmsaum

Those documents are great reading Brian, there were a lot of animals released in Hawkes Bay, cant remember where to find/read about the releases now.

I think we had some light thin skinned plains game released here.

----------


## Brian

There were Mule Deer released in the desert

----------


## Tahr

Axis deer - Hunting - Te Ara Encyclopedia of New Zealand

----------


## Bill999

if it dosent die of shock, and it starts to eat you will be away laughing. 

technically its a hymalayan beardless mountain goat. shortening that down to goat isnt lieing

I read into it quite seriously a few years back, chamois are quite soft and die from shock/fear tahr are alot more resilient
find a deer fenced area with a rock pile and it should be happy enough, just remember it is a heard animal so it will be happyer with other heard animals than it will be by its self

envy explains how I feel more than anything, good luck

----------


## muzr257

High deer fence with electric around the top - they jump high and scale stuff that you will believe if youve been tahr shooting!

----------


## Jpayne

Lillybank station have a whole heap of tahr in a paddock by the homestead. Theyre pretty cool 2 watch

----------

